# Regelmäßig eine Methode im Hintergund ausführen



## Ludwigm (8. Mrz 2020)

Hi,
ich möchte regelmäßig eine Methode im Hintergrund ausführen. Der nächste Ausführungszeitpunkt wird jeweils in der Methode definiert und liegt zwischen 8 und 90 Minuten. Es handelt sich um mittelaufwändige Aufgabe, es wird vier Mal ein Webseiteninhalt (HTML) ausgelesen und daraus jeweils ein String extrahiert. Es ist kein UI dafür von nötig und der entsprechende Code muss auch dann laufen, wenn keine Activity aktiv benutzt wird. Möglichst auch dann wenn die App beendet wurde.
Wie setzte ich das am besten um? Service, IntentService, WorkManager, AlarmManager, AsyncTask, ExecutorService, ScheduledExecutorService, ...?


Gruß Ludwig


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Mrz 2020)

Ehm diese Frage überschneidet sich doch inhaltlich mit deiner vorherigen Frage: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/unzuverlaessiger-service.187561/
Eine Antwort ist dort ebenfalls zu finden


----------

